
15 Ultimate Features of Chrome 6 - niyazpk
http://tech18.com/15-ultimate-features-chrome6.html
======
spcmnspff
Integrated PDF viewer is a very nice addition. I always liked how my preferred
Linux browser, Konqueror, had Okular to integrate with.

